# Group Barista Training



## Filthy_rich85

Hi Guys

I don't know whether this has ever been discussed before, I did have a quick search and didn't find anything....

Would anybody be interested in joining a group barista training session? This idea is ver raw and I haven't put much thought behind it yet but would be good to gauge interest and see if we can get a group discount


----------



## garydyke1

Quite possibly yes, depending on cost, duration, venue , date etc : )


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Gary, where do you live?


----------



## fatboyslim

I might be interested if it's not too far away from Yorkshire and price isn't too high.


----------



## garydyke1

Birmingham...although I have transport : )


----------



## lookseehear

I think geography might be the problem here. I'd be tempted depending on price but I'm in London.


----------



## Outlaw333

It would actually be a cool excuse for us all to meet up! location is the only issue for me, being down in devon and I don't have a car at the moment!

I think that is a great idea though.


----------



## Outlaw333

saying that though, I could always jump on a train


----------



## garydyke1

A road trip would be cool


----------



## truecksuk

I wouldn't be able to... right down south


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Gary - I live in Lincoln but I travel to Birmingham quite a bit (long distance relationship)

It might be difficult to get somewhere in between Birmingham and Devon but I'm sure I can map something out once I know who's interested and where they live


----------



## Outlaw333

Extract roastery do barista training, they are near cheltenham.


----------



## Outlaw333

which is sort of in between..


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Map so far:

http://batchgeo.com/map/51c24ef7c170c2b3b6829b65b5ee374c

I have only included city for privacy reasons (please don't post your postcodes on here), you cant find the map searching for it but it is open to the public via the above link

I can edit it to add, remove and change locations/members


----------



## Outlaw333

Actually looking at the map it is bang in the middle


----------



## Outlaw333

Wow Fatboy, you are way up there in york!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Cheltenham is looking good so far, lets see how much more interest we get over the weekend.......

Does anyone have a good relationship with Extract Roastery?


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah fairly, I order from them weekly and they follow me on twitter. I don't really know them personally but a friend of mine Lee does.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Map updated to include potential training location and straight line distance from member to location (click on member flag)


----------



## Outlaw333

Just had a look on their website, Extract is in the middle between Cheltenham and Bristol


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Map updated with their actual location

I have also been a bit premature and sent Extract an email to see what courses are on offer, etc


----------



## onemac

I would love some training but I'm not sure it would be cost-effective using any form of transport. I'll wait for MikeHag to do a session in his new cafe and even then it's 250 miles of a round trip.

Al


----------



## Outlaw333

I wouldn't say thats premature, it doesn't exactly bind you to anything. Good work man


----------



## Outlaw333

Cool thing is aswell, they use the SanRemo Verona TCS machines which would be nice to have a play on.


----------



## fatboyslim

Not as nice as SanRemo Roma TCS!

Really want to play on a commercial machine!


----------



## Outlaw333

I think they are actually the same machine in a different body! I know the Roma looks amazing but i actually prefer the vintage look of the Verona.


----------



## Outlaw333

It's a tough call though


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I must say the SanRemo Roma is one sexy machine, saw them in the UKBC last year and went a bit weak at the knees


----------



## Outlaw333

I haven't seen one in person, I think im still going to go for the LM Strada in my Coffee House though, I'll decide once i've had a play on the SanRemo!


----------



## garydyke1

Maybe Has Bean will start doing training at the new Roastery?

Hmmmm Slayer.....hmmmmm


----------



## maarten_booij

I might be interested as well


----------



## Outlaw333

garydyke1 said:


> Hmmmm Slayer.....hmmmmm


I actually prefer the Mistral but then I am a big LM fan, shame, The Mistral 3 group is out of my price range!! What does the slayer cost?


----------



## fatboyslim

One of my local cafes has a Verona in dark purple with blue and red LED screens! Totally awesome if I'm being honest.

I heard slayers are in excess for £10,000?

I'm definitely up for this training but what time frame are we looking at? Next few weeks/months?

Obviously people have jobs so are slots available at weekends?


----------



## Outlaw333

Well I think the Strada 3 group i am looking at getting is between £12,000-£15,000 depending on if I go for Manual Paddle or Electronic Paddle and I remember seeing the Slayer being considerably more again, though I may be wrong. I think the Mistral is £25,000 or more, about half my total setup budget but what a beauty!

I think we definately need long enough that we can all book the day in and organise things like travelling and re-stock any dwindling bank accounts! I'm sure slots must be available at weekends, If there is no word back by tomorrow i'll give them a call and get some info.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Marteen where do you live and I will add you to the map


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I was thinking of trying to book something for April, let everyone find the £££ and time.

Outlaw - I will let you know if I don't here anything from Extract tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah April sounds great, Yeah just post on this thread what they say or if no word and i'll give them a bell.


----------



## gazbea

I'm in Manchester... Could you add me to the map too?

Could be an M62 group training for myself and fatboyslim







lol


----------



## Filthy_rich85

gazbea, I have now added you to the map


----------



## MikeHag

onemac said:


> I would love some training but I'm not sure it would be cost-effective using any form of transport. I'll wait for MikeHag to do a session in his new cafe and even then it's 250 miles of a round trip.
> 
> Al


Love this thread and would love more meet-ups, knowledge sharing, coffee drinking, beer and kebabs







Like Al, distance is a slight hurdle but we can perhaps have a few different meets in different spots. Was good to meet Rowan on Thursday.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

MikeHag said:


> Love this thread and would love more meet-ups, knowledge sharing, coffee drinking, beer and kebabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Al, distance is a slight hurdle but we can perhaps have a few different meets in different spots. Was good to meet Rowan on Thursday.


I agree, maybe we should create a forum map and figure out where good meeting places would be, maybe separate them by region (North, Midlands and South)


----------



## maarten_booij

Binfield


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I'm away for the weekend now, will update the map tomorrow evening


----------



## fatboyslim

If doing the training at Extract doesn't work out I'd say somewhere around London could work?

Can always coincide it with seeing friends down there.


----------



## maarten_booij

both will work for me


----------



## Earlepap

In London, Prufrock do barista training at their Clerkenwell cafe - http://www.prufrockcoffee.com/prufrock-the-london-brat/#training03


----------



## Filthy_rich85

London isn't a bad idea, there are high speed rail links into London from most big cities, although it will be a pain in the arse if you're going to drive.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Outlaw - Extract haven't replied, would you be ever so kind and give them a call?


----------



## Outlaw333

Sorry, Ive been out today and only just read this, sure, i'll give them a ring tomorrow and if nobody's in i'll try again on monday morning.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Thanks Outlaw


----------



## Outlaw333

Right then guy's, Ive just spoken to Dave at Extract who is really excited at the prospect of offering us a course, he said that they don't usually offer courses to anybody other than wholesale customers but would love to offer us the opportunity.

He told me to ask what we would like to be included in the course, what dates, how many are coming etc, being the world cupping champion he is very keen to include cupping on the agenda.

price wise he isn't sure at this stage but said it would just be a nominal fee to pay for coffee, food that they would like to provide us with on the day and sam the barista trainers time, obviously others will be involved but sam is the main trainer.

Like I said he is very excited about us coming and is a really nice friendly chap who i ended up having a long chat with on the phone.

Once we have all the info together, he asked me to drop him an email to let him know what we are after and he will put it in his diary and confirm dates.

Weekends are fine aswell by the way.


----------



## garydyke1

How exciting! Maybe someone could post an on-line calender we could all insert our free dates on....finding the ones with the most overlap.

A rough idea of price would be cool too.

Feeling good about this


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah, I must admit having spoken to Dave I am literally buzzing with excitement!!

I can be free any day in april so you lot decide on a date, once I have emailed him he will write back to confirm and also give a price. I think it all depends on how many are coming so they can work out how much coffee and food will need to be provided!


----------



## Outlaw333

I guess just post free date on this thread for april and we will take it from there.


----------



## garydyke1

Also starting the course with ''Now does anyone here know what coffee is?'' wouldnt be appropriate, most people attending would know their way round a portafilter? Needs to be targetted at the right level for everyone to get something out of it......


----------



## Outlaw333

It is totally for us to decide exactly what we want to get out of the course. I think one good thing would be learning about producing the same quality that we achive at home but to commercial volume and pace. dave suggested latte art be included for all of us who would like to polish our skills and learn the patterns that have been beyond us until now.


----------



## Outlaw333

maybe learning and putting into practice the effects of variables on the final product and how to use these variables to our advantage, learning exacty why different doses temp's, extraction rates, weights and volumes etc, will affect certain beans positively or negatively, so helping us reduce the amount of wasted shots from blindly searching for the magic formula!

I also think a section on brewing would be great.


----------



## garydyke1

Certainly some ideas id like to explore :

*Espresso*

''Say hello to commercial kit''

''espresso, ristretto, lungo''

''Playing to a coffees strengths''

Changing variables - impact on the cup

Latte art - steaming and pouring

*Brewed coffee*

Cupping

Exploring methods

Changing variables - impact on the cup

*Maybe a Q & A session* - ''Help! I have a coffee crisis'' ''Why is it always bitter/sour/bland'' ''can I have a job please'' etc


----------



## fatboyslim

Also very excited about this. If we aim for a weekend in April and see which one most people can attend? Start a poll.

In terms of content, I want to play on a commercial machine all day?!?! Latte art would be cool also.

Definitely a cupping session also!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Wow, haven't been able to log in until now (busy day...)

Outlaw you've done an outstanding job, I really can't thank you enough









It really looks like we have got the ball rolling with this, I will update the calendar with my available dates tomorrow.


----------



## Outlaw333

Oh my pleasure! Thank you for having the idea in the first place! I am really excited, both for the course and to meet everyone attending! This is actually one of the best events on my calender so far this year!


----------



## maarten_booij

Any day after the 13th of april will be good for me


----------



## Outlaw333

Well the 14th is a Saturday!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

The 14th is also my birthday


----------



## garydyke1

Im pretty sure I can make the 14th


----------



## ObsidianSage

This sounds brilliant! 14th alright with me. My birthday's on 15th by the way.









Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## Outlaw333

Shall we aim for the 14th for now then and find out from everyone coming if they can make it?

Perhaps If everyone who is 'definately' coming could post their name on this thread along with whether they can make the 14th just so that I can tell Dave at Extract how many will be there. Obviously we'll have a re-think on the date if a few can't make it.


----------



## lookseehear

Dammit I can't make the 14th. Totally understand if it's the best for everyone else though :-(


----------



## Outlaw333

Maybe rather than saying the 14th, 'state thy name' and which saturdays in april you can make it, then we'll take the date that most people can make.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Richard Hale

Any weekend in April (except 28th)


----------



## Outlaw333

Nick Mansbridge

Any weekend in april.


----------



## garydyke1

Gary **** any weekend after the April Bank hol


----------



## garydyke1

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Richard Hale
> 
> Any weekend in April (except 28th)


You dont work under Jaco , do you? I think we are in the same company from memory!


----------



## lookseehear

Luke Carroll

Any weekend apart from 14th and 28th.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Darren Tickner

Any Saturday in April.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Gary, my manager reports to Jacu....


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I'm a senior technical analyst for One Net


----------



## lucky13

Rhodri Stanford any sat in April. Book me in!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw333

So is that everybody? It's looking like the 21st will be the best date then. I will give it till tomorrow evening to get your names down and then I must get this email off to Dave.


----------



## fatboyslim

I'd like to Nick but it depends on cost as well as train prices from all the way up north.

Can you get a price tomorrow with these rough numbers (don't include me for now).

Cheers


----------



## Outlaw333

I'll give them a call tomorrow if I get half a chance fatboy, trouble is, because they are offering this so exclusively, they don't actually have a price and it may take some working out before we get a figure. I don't know if you read my earlier post though, Dave told me that it would just be a nominal fee to cover the coffee that we use, the food they will provide us and Samm the barista trainers time. I really do hope you can make it fatboy! I was looking forward to meeting my PID Buddy!!


----------



## MikeHag

It sounds like an amazing deal that Dave is offering, Nick. Really well done for arranging this for everyone. Hope a few of the forums lurkers feel able to put their names forward too. I'm sure they would be very welcome


----------



## Outlaw333

Oh absolutely, totally welcome as long as they can get their name down by tomorrow evening and genuinely 100% intend on showing up! You are right though Mike, Dave really is offering an amazing deal and I will be eternally grateful!


----------



## Outlaw333

You don't fancy it then Mike? A bit of SanRemo time??


----------



## MikeHag

I'd love to meet up with everyone but location is a problem. I have to restrict my travel to essential stuff at the moment.


----------



## Outlaw333

Ah, fair enough, hopefully there will be other opportunities to meet up in the future.


----------



## fatboyslim

Nick sign me up!

Mark O'Neill available weekends 14th and 21st April!

So excited and hopefully not too late?


----------



## Outlaw333

Sweet!! not too late, I am going to give it an hour and send off this email!


----------



## maarten_booij

I'll be there!


----------



## Outlaw333

Right, The email has been sent, I hope everybody who wanted to, got the chance to put their names down. I have said that we all decided on the 21st but if this is not possible that we thought about the 14th but one wouldn't be able to attend.

Lets keep fingers crossed that everything suits them down their end!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Thanks Outlaw


----------



## fatboyslim

Yes indeedy thanks Nick!

What do people think about bring a bag of their favourite beans?

Would Extract allow this?


----------



## Outlaw333

I expect so, I'll send another email as i forgot to mention that!


----------



## MikeHag

So what's the agenda for you guys?


----------



## ObsidianSage

Well done Outlaw.

Aren't these guys roasters themselves. Are we pushing our luck a bit if we turn up with someone elses beans?

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## maarten_booij

That's great Outlaw! Thanks so much. About the beans: since they are roasters themselves like ObsidianSage says, I wouldn't go that far...it's not a lot better for the possible problems...


----------



## AlIam

I'd love to do this (I'm in Brum) but I can't commit to coming. My wife works random shifts with usually only 1 week's notice & I'll have the kids if she's working. If it's possible to jump in when i know that I can make it that'd be great. If not, have fun!


----------



## garydyke1

AlIam said:


> I'd love to do this (I'm in Brum) but I can't commit to coming. My wife works random shifts with usually only 1 week's notice & I'll have the kids if she's working. If it's possible to jump in when i know that I can make it that'd be great. If not, have fun!


Hey another brummie! Where abouts Allam?


----------



## AlIam

Moseley. you?


----------



## garydyke1

Scarily close to you......Edgbaston...Viceroy Close, not far from the cricket-ground.


----------



## Outlaw333

Right then guy's, Ive just got an email back from David and we are booked in for the 21st!! No word on price yet but he is giving me a call later.

He loves the idea of bringing along a bag of beans of your choice, as they would like to try them too, saying "the day is about learning and not self promotion, so many great coffees and so little time to try them all!!"

I have to whip into town now but i'll tell you more when I get back.


----------



## fatboyslim

Shotgun bringing Machacamarca!

Again, thanks a lot Outlaw and/or Nick for organising this. So excited!


----------



## Outlaw333

Shotgun Tunki!

I will give remaining details once ive spoken to David/Dave on the phone and found out.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Hmmmm, what beans to take????


----------



## MikeHag

Depends how much of the training time you want to spend dialing in, I'd say. Perhaps don't have too many different ones, unless learning to dial in several different beans is a priority for attendees.


----------



## fatboyslim

Well at least a portion of everyone's beans could be used in the cupping session and/or brewed lessons.

The reason why I suggested we bring our favourite beans was so that after we've learnt a few tricks we can try pulling shots of our favourite coffee on a Sanremo Verona!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Hmm..I have 35g of El Salvador Ernesto Menendez Grand Reserve left (80kgs produced)...which would be ample for cupping....or I could be greedy.

I also have an unopened bag of El Salvador La Ilusion Natural (80kgs produced)


----------



## ObsidianSage

What's the full list of attendees?

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## fatboyslim

Any update Mr Outlaw featuring Nick?


----------



## Outlaw333

No update just yet i'm afraid, I am going to give them a call tomorrow though so I'm sure there will be then.

I have done some serious searching though with regards to travel, I was basically trying to work out how to get there from Bristol and after about 4 hours the other night found the regular bus that goes to Iron Acton, the X27 which leaves Anchor Road(stop A2) in Bristol(a short walk from temple meads station) every hour and where it stops in Iron Acton is about five or six hundred yards walk from the roastery. I thought this info would be useful to those whom like me are travelling by train.


----------



## fatboyslim

So Bristol Temps Mead is the closest station you say?

Excellent work Dr Watkins/Nick.

Look forward to the update.


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah temple meads is the closest to the bus stop and has the added bonus of being the main station in 'Brizzle' that most of the trains from around the country stop.

You're coming by train too then i guess?


----------



## fatboyslim

Indeed I am. As if I'm driving all the way from Yorkshire!

Possibly visit the Perky Peacock (cafe) before catching the train or do they advise absolutely *0% Caffeine intake* before attending the course?


----------



## Outlaw333

I guess it just depends on how much you recon your body can take! I don't think there are any guidlines, though I will probably have one or two before I leave, just to keep the cold hand of caffeine withdrawal at bay before I get there!


----------



## Outlaw333

Righty then, I have just had a chat with David on the phone and have some info. Based on eight of us attending the price is £45 each, to cover coffee, milk, lunch and Sams time, they are going to split us into 2 groups of four with David taking one group through the roastery side and onto Cupping and Brewing, while Sam takes the other group for the Espresso side and then switching over. Times suggested where from 9am until 4pm but given the fact that many of us are travelling from far and wide he said we can mull it over and he doesn't mind moving those times slightly to allow.

He did say that as for travelling there is the bus straight from bristol that I suggested in the earlier post but also a train that goes from Bristol to Yate and then either busses from there to Iron Acton or if those who are driving wouldn't mind they might do a pick up from the station on the way through?


----------



## fatboyslim

That sounds super awesomely marvellous! Thanks again for organising this Nick.

Price and everything is totally fine by me!


----------



## MikeHag

Brilliant. Jealous. Really good job chaps.


----------



## Outlaw333

Ah, just had a look at trains and the earliest I can get arrives in bristol at 09:25, the bus then leaves bristol at 10am arriving at about 10:30, I will look at alternative options but I guess it may be similar for you guys too, if so, I will have another chat with David and see if a 10:30 start is possible. what do you guys think?


----------



## garydyke1

could we make it 10 till 5. I Dont think I could stay any later than 5pm as I have to then drive to Bath to collect Laura and then drive to Brum , a few commitments in the evening there


----------



## Outlaw333

Don't suppose you could do a lift from Bristol at around 9:30/9:45, maybe for myself and Fatboy or something, that would mean we could make it for 10, I don't think it is far but I totally understand if you can't.


----------



## lookseehear

It looks like I'll probably drive from my parents' in Wiltshire on sat morning. I could probably do a pickup in Chippenham but Bristol would be really out of my way.


----------



## Outlaw333

I expect that offer could come in very useful for somebody!


----------



## fatboyslim

So the trainline website is telling me I have to set off the night before to arrive in Bristol at 9am...

Not a good start. Realistically I could do 10:30 which would mean catching a train at 6am....

That would really test my dedication.

10.30 start would be ideal otherwise I'm going to be late and/or extremely sleepy.


----------



## ObsidianSage

I'll be driving from East Sussex via M25 and A40/M4. About 3 hrs each way. 10 am start is fine with me. Maybe some of the guys with difficult journeys could find a travel lodge nearby and stay over the night before. Just a suggestion, I appreciate it bumps the cost up.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Meant to say, if anyone using public transport is on that route then I'll be glad to give them a lift for the last few miles.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## lucky13

I'll be coming from s.Wales so if anyone needs a pick up key me know









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw333

Looks like we are in it together once again Fatboy, my train is at 6:30(or I have the choice of midnight the night before) too! I don't mind, it will be totally worth the effort!


----------



## Outlaw333

I think 10:30 would be the ideal time for most of us by the looks of it but not quite for Gary, is there no way you can do the extra 30mins, or are you already pushing it mate?

Fatboy, try using the national rail site, the trainline sometimes misses off certain trains.


----------



## Outlaw333

oh yeah, what time is it that your 6am train arrives in bristol?


----------



## fatboyslim

The long and short of it is the 4 hour train journey from yorkshire.

I'm seeing if I can break the journey some place.

If we just aim for 10 or 10.30 and I'll make it one way or another (I'm picturing about 30 dogs and a skateboard)


----------



## maarten_booij

I will be coming by car most likely, so time is no problem for me. Great news on the planning info, sounds like it's going to be a day to remember!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

5:30 start for me, the train won't arrive into Bristol until 10:06 so a 10:30 start would be ideal...


----------



## garydyke1

Guess I could stretch the extra 30 mins , no worries , sounding like the majority are struggling with anything before 10.30.


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Don't suppose you could do a lift from Bristol at around 9:30/9:45, maybe for myself and Fatboy or something, that would mean we could make it for 10, I don't think it is far but I totally understand if you can't.


If you are really struggling for a lift, let me know, will see what I can do. Time will be tight. I have to drive 40 mins past the Venue to drop Laura at her brothers in Bath on the way down...then the reverse journey on the way back.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Outlaw, I should arrive at the station just after you guys, we could split a taxi if you like?


----------



## fatboyslim

My train provisionally gets in at 9:30.

Taxi or lift sounds good.

But we're only allowed to communicate via the forum just for jokes


----------



## garydyke1

I think we should all wear badges with our forum names on, I will never remember Rich, Nick, Luke, Darren, Rhodri, Mark & Maarten


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah I was wondering about that, how do we go about addressing one another? It might be hard, knowing you all so well by username to then switch to real names! we're going to need badges made with both user and regular names! how cool would we look! hahaha!

Looks like everyone by train is arriving around the same time, So I guess either split a taxi or if someone fancies a pickup, I'm happy whichever way.

So we're going for 10:30 - 5:30, I'll get that in an email.

We're nearly fully organised now!


----------



## fatboyslim

Lets all choose aliases...shotgun Batman.

Do they want payment long before, just before or on the day?

Lets get this thing booked!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Hmmmm, I don't fancy walking around Bristol train station with a badge saying filthy_rich85 lol


----------



## Outlaw333

HaHa, Well I'll take my twitter name/email 'Dr Strangebean'

I think they just want payment on the day + we are booked in already!


----------



## Outlaw333

All sorted, we are booked in for 10:30 to 5:30.


----------



## fatboyslim

So provisionally meeting up at Bristol Templemead station at 9.30-10am for shared taxi and/or lifts?


----------



## Outlaw333

Yep, thats right mate(in my head that had an aussie accent) Have you booked your train tickets yet?


----------



## Outlaw333

I guess we should probably share mobile numbers nearer the time so we can keep in contact via text?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Shall we get T Shirts printed with the coffee forum logo and our screen names on? Vista print have a special offer on at £3.50 each at the minute

http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/gallery.aspx?pg=6&xnav=TsrItem&xnav=TsrButton_01


----------



## ObsidianSage

Like it.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## garydyke1

Awesome idea .


----------



## lookseehear

I'm in


----------



## Filthy_rich85

It was actually Gary's idea.... I just stole it







Will order mine today


----------



## garydyke1

Rich if you could email me a .jpg of a logo for my forum login , so its consistent, that would be great. Will order mine then.


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah Love it!


----------



## Outlaw333

If you could do the same for me as for Gary, that would be awesome!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

PM me your email addresses and I hall send them tonight


----------



## fatboyslim

Hey I don't want to be left out! I want one too.

I'll book my train tickets today.


----------



## maarten_booij

sounds awesome


----------



## Outlaw333

Wicked, I'll drop you a pm now. My train Tickets arrived today!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Guys,

Fatboyslim has made a good point, the logo I have has been taken directly from the forum. Its is 525x100 pt so when it's enlarged onto a T Shirt it may lose some quality. Is anyone good with photoshop? Or shall we just use a smaller logo on the T Shirts?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Ignore that, I've just cracked it in Photoshop, will email you all now


----------



## Outlaw333

Or maybe we could speak to Glen and see if he has a larger copy?


----------



## Outlaw333

oh cool, ignore that then! didnt see this page!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

lol, thanks anyway Outlaw. I've just emailed you all, but I went to submit the order and it claims it's £21?!?! I need to double check the price cos £21 is extremely pricey


----------



## Filthy_rich85

For those who may want to order a T Shirt but aren't in the email trail

http://www.t-machine.co.uk/designer.php

Total £8.49 (make sure you choose front printing only)


----------



## fatboyslim

> Ignore that, I've just cracked it in Photoshop, will email you all now


How did you crack it?

Is the pic you sent any different to the standard site one?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Just played about in Photoshop and changed the image size but kept the quality


----------



## Outlaw333

All done, on its way!


----------



## fatboyslim

How do you get the picture aligned to the centre?

Also did you click image scale (+) twice?

I feel its important they look the same lol.


----------



## Outlaw333

I left the image in the same spot, scaled up as big as it would go(which just puts it more or less across the whole chest), It pulls itself more central as you scale up, the font I went for 'stencil' but I recon just chose your own font, it was the green in size 40, I also moved the name down 2 clicks.

I agree, we have to match!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I have just pinged them an email asking if they could make sure any orders with the coffee forums logo have the size logo, text can be different. Will see of they reply


----------



## Outlaw333

Great Idea!


----------



## fatboyslim

Order complete but I think I spelled fatboy wrong...


----------



## ObsidianSage

Did I miss the boat on the T Shirt?

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

PM me your email address and I will send the details to you tomorrow


----------



## garydyke1

t-shirt ordered!


----------



## fatboyslim

Nice shout out on IMM Gary.

You famous now.


----------



## Glenn

Kept bookmarking and forgetting to read the thread so missed out on the logo request suggestions. Happy to send a larger logo if required.


----------



## Outlaw333

Ah, thanks Glenn for the offer, Rich sorted it though!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Nice shout out on IMM Gary.
> 
> You famous now.


My 3rd mention on IMM now, pretty cool. He almost always calls me Greg, haha


----------



## MikeHag

Saw that. Good one, Greg. And the Loayza is awesome too.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Just heard back form the t shirt printers and the can/will match the logo size and position for all orders using the same image


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Saw that. Good one, Greg. And the Loayza is awesome too.


I need to re-subscribe.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> I need to re-subscribe.


I'm considering subscribing, especially considering the Nicaraguan/Guatemalans Steve is promising.

Lot of love for the Bolivians though.

Also...my train gets in at 09.38 at Bristol Temple Meads on 21st so should we arrange a 10am meet up at the station?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

My train will arrive at 10:06.... Don't know Bristol station at all so couldn't suggest a meeting point


----------



## Outlaw333

I haven't been to Temple Meads station for a while but i'll have a look on google images to re-orientate myself and we can decide on a meeting point, Im getting in at 9:25 so i may have time to make it over to the yorkshire train to meet fatboy and then on to where the lincoln train comes in.


----------



## fatboyslim

I'll be the one dressed as batman holding a bag of Has Bean coffee


----------



## Spooks

Anyone further north fancy trying to organise something similar as I must confess I'm slightly jelous lol. Not even sure if there is anywhere in Scotland that would offer a service like this, but sure someone with more knowledge can prove me wrong.


----------



## Outlaw333

HaHaHa! I'll be the one stood on the platform flashing passers by, my Coffee Forums T-shirt that is! Holding a bag of HasBean Finca Loayza! Or maybe Tunki, I can't decide! I'll keep an eye out for batman!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Haha...... I'm can't decide whether I want to take a bag of beans, I don't want to use 1/2 the day playing with different beans


----------



## garydyke1

I dont think ill take any beans. Ive only tried Extract's basic espresso blend, and only once at that!


----------



## Outlaw333

I was thinking maybe not but I decided I would after speaking to david who is very excited at the chance to try some of our coffee.


----------



## Outlaw333

With so many great coffees, its hard to decide what to bring!


----------



## Outlaw333

I am fairly set on the Loayza though i think!


----------



## Earlepap

I had a v60 brew of the Loayza this morning and loved it - so complex. What's it like as espresso?


----------



## garydyke1

I need some Loayza in my life!


----------



## fatboyslim

I ordered some red brick before watching IMM but wish I'd ordered Loayza now









Someone bring Loayza, I'll bring Macha and Gary you should bring david vilca?


----------



## ObsidianSage

One T Shirt Ordered!

Went for Arial Rounded font for my screen name. I wasn't too keen on Dukes - it reminded me a bit too much of some consultant guy we had at work a couple of years ago. He created a load of spreadsheets all in Comic Sans font. We spent a week or so after he went converting them all back to house font. Anyway, I digress.

I'm not bringing any beans either. I want to focus on learning as much about the roasting process, barista skills/technique etc. I think own beans will be a distraction, besides Extract should have plenty for us


----------



## Outlaw333

Don't worry Batman, you won't be disappointed with the Red Brick! you can always order a bag of Loayza in a few days so it has time to rest while you finish the Red Brick


----------



## fatboyslim

All I thought with bringing 'some' of our own beans was to heighten the cupping session beyond Extract's offerings.

I'm sure the guys at Extract would be interested to cup great coffees from their competitors and it would be useful for us too to compare cupping notes. No intent on wasting hours dialing every bean in tee he he.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Well, it seems we and the guys at Extract are a pretty easy going bunch (remarkable considering caffeine content) so, own beans or theirs - it shouldn't matter.

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## garydyke1

19 days and counting !


----------



## Outlaw333

Can't wait!!! Have any tshirts arrived yet? I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Mine hasn't arrived yet, but I have had confirmation that the image quality is ok


----------



## garydyke1

The current status of your order is:

Awaiting Printing

Our current turnaround is approx 5 days

Your order is due to be dispatched on approximately Friday 30th of March


----------



## fatboyslim

One traumatic session on the thetrainline.com later and my tickets are booked...finally.

What is the plan for getting to Iron Acton?

Lifts (enough space for everyone?)

Taxi (shared costs = cheap)

Bus (I think the x27 gets us there but the bus website was clearly designed by someone who has never been on a bus).

Definitely getting excited but would be nice to be organised.

Also no word on my tshirt either


----------



## CharlieBox

Hi there,

Hope you don't me contacting you guys. Came across this thread while searching for barista training in the midlands. I live in the Cotswolds and believe that you have some sort of day planned in or around Yate or Bristol (I haven't been through all the posts, thought it was quicker to register and post)

Is it still possible to get involved?

However it may not be appropriate. I am certainly no expert, although I would quite like to be. My wife and I love our coffee and have been doing our best over the last few years with a Gaggia Synchrony Logic II coffee machine, which I am sure is a very simple and basic machine, although we do like what comes out of it' I was especially inspired recently by two moments. One being a coffee at 'The Grind' coffee house in London, and the refurbishment of our local coffee house that has resulted in a new machine that makes awesome coffee. It is obvious that there is so much more to experience and to learn. Not quite sure how to go about it best.

What do you think?

Stuart

aka CharlieBox


----------



## Outlaw333

Oops, I haven't checked this thread for a few days!

Fatboy, I recon at this stage a taxi will be the best option as it seems a bit out of the way lift wise. What did you get your train tickets for in the end? I was actually pretty happy with mine, open return came to £36!

CharlieBox, really sorry man, eight is a max that extract can cater for.


----------



## Outlaw333

If you want to learn about coffee though, you have come to the right place! You can gain as much knowledge as you will need right here, just use the forum like a clinic and a library combined.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Are we gonna grab a black cab or try and book on in advance?

Booking my tickets today


----------



## Filthy_rich85

What time are we due to finish? My last train home is at 18:00


----------



## fatboyslim

I was thinking we can take numbers now...so far I think me, nick and you (rich), and book in advance to save $$$

Anymore people and we can get a minibus/7 seater.

My train home is 18.30 so I think if we say 17.30?

They might plan to finish sooner anyway but we can try to accommodate everyone.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Sure, how do you want to exchange numbers?


----------



## ObsidianSage

Hey Outlaw

Are you planning to issue any further joining instructions etc.. or is it a case of just turning up on 21st? No T shirt still btw, :-(

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I will chase the T Shirts up today


----------



## Outlaw333

It's 10:30 til 5:30, I hope that leaves you enough time for catching the train home.

Dan, as long as you know where you're heading I think we all just turn up at 10:30.

I don't mind just posting my number on here but I guess that's not good practice, so do we just PM everybody coming?


----------



## Outlaw333

Or I suppose do we really need everybodys number?


----------



## Outlaw333

Right, Bugger this, I'm switching the computer on! I'm still in the 'getting used to iPhone' stage, it is great but I keep getting posts wrong and having to edit them or I read them back and they're not reading the way I intended. Grrr!


----------



## ObsidianSage

Apart from you guys who are meeting up to catch a taxi, I guess the rest of us just need a note of Extracts switchboard so we can get a message through if delayed. Just need to know that Extract will answer the phone on. Saturday!


----------



## Outlaw333

Extracts number is 01454 228457. They seem very good at answering the phone so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Who's meeting at the station? And I will PM you all my number


----------



## Outlaw333

I think it might just be myself, Mark(Fatboy) and you!


----------



## fatboyslim

Just out of interest are you expecting me to be fat?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Dangerous question..... Are you expecting me to be filthy?


----------



## ObsidianSage

Reckon he's expecting an 85 yr old rich boy who's gonna pick up the cab fare!

By the way, I'm not part herb!

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## Outlaw333

Are you expecting me to turn up in a cloke with a bow and arrow!?


----------



## Outlaw333

Im actually expecting you fatboy to be about 7 feet tall and skinny as a rake with a ghetto blaster on your shoulder, a net vest, covered in bling, sporting a Gandalf style beard, talking like postman pat, a bow and arrow over your other shoulder from the night before shooting scottsmen in York and a pair of briefs on the outside of your trousers!

Rich, I am expecting a shady looking character in a trenchcoat and nothing else! A swallow tattoo adorns your right wrist, you have a shaven head, dark glasses and pockets over-flowing with cash.

Dan, im expecting to see a cartoon character!

You guys will recognise me as Neo from the matrix, I will be riding the roof of the train..


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I'm tempted to find a trench coat and shave my head now......


----------



## Filthy_rich85

My tshirt has been posted today, I would expect everyone else's will be too


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Tshirt arrived today


----------



## Outlaw333

They still haven't even shipped mine! How is it looking?


----------



## fatboyslim

I got mine today.

Logo looks great but tshirt material is thin.

Looks great though.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Have you chased them?

Yeah, looks good


----------



## Outlaw333

No I haven't, I'd better get on that. Glad it looks cool though.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

[email protected]


----------



## fatboyslim

Yeh I sent them an email inquiring after my order and they said it will be sent first class tomorrow. Received two days later.


----------



## Outlaw333

Cool, I had sent an email to [email protected], i just re-sent it again to [email protected] just incase!

Thanks.


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Cool, I had sent an email to [email protected], i just re-sent it again to [email protected] just incase!
> 
> Thanks.


No t shirt here either, have emailed to chase again.


----------



## Outlaw333

These guys have a very strange way of doing things! I got an email back today saying it will be sent out at the end of the day! They are clearly using this 'wait for a complaint' technique as their algorithm for good business!


----------



## garydyke1

Being sent 1st class today , woo hoo


----------



## fatboyslim

I think I've lost my tshirt already. Dang!

Not long to go now!!! Who is going to bring their own tamper? Would that be over enthusiasm?


----------



## garydyke1

You might lose it ; )


----------



## Outlaw333

I thought about bringing my rattleware pitcher and VST baskets but knowing me I'd just leave them behind!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Who wants to book a taxi for Saturday?


----------



## ObsidianSage

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Who wants to book a taxi for Saturday?


I wonder if someone will want to bring their own!


----------



## Outlaw333

All booked and payed for


----------



## Outlaw333

The Batmobile will be picking us up at 10am at the station. If that time is an issue just let me know and i'll re-book.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

My train is due to arrive at 10:05 but hoping it arrives early







Will have to update you on the day.

4 days to go!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Still no sign of t-shirt, the postman has been today.....


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm sure the guy won't mind waiting, if we just tell the driver your train must be late there is a deal where you don't get charged for train/flight delays.


----------



## garydyke1

Trying to post a picture of my t-shirt which finally arrived! keep getting :

The following errors occurred:

IMAG0086.jpg: Exceeds your quota by 3.33 MB. Click here to view your attachments


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Trying to post a picture of my t-shirt which finally arrived! keep getting :
> 
> The following errors occurred:
> 
> IMAG0086.jpg: Exceeds your quota by 3.33 MB. Click here to view your attachments


You crazy mofo! Do you realise what happens if you exceed your quota?

Try posting it on an image drop site and posting the url. Thats what I do.

If you haven't already got dropbox you should get it and let me refer you.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I am so excited about Saturday, reading this has just made me a bit moist.......

We are as committed to training as we are roasting and with experience gained through judging and competing at the 2011 UK Barista Championships and World Cup Tasting Championships our trainers are well equipped to extend your knowledge, building a culture of learning to extract the best from your coffee.


----------



## Outlaw333

Moist!! I'm so glad that you used that term, it gives me confidence that my vernacular won't be met with awkward silence on the day!

In that case I'm proud to announce that I'm frothing at the gash in anticipation of the coming Saturday!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> You crazy mofo! Do you realise what happens if you exceed your quota?
> 
> Try posting it on an image drop site and posting the url. Thats what I do.
> 
> If you haven't already got dropbox you should get it and let me refer you.


Ive got Glenn on the case


----------



## Outlaw333

For the photo thing, I first upload mine into one of my galleries on my profile page and then cut and paste the provided link into the insert image box.


----------



## garydyke1

lol - I'm sure it will be a day full of coffee profanity . Would'nt say moist quite yet, but, certainly more excited than a pig in muck


----------



## fatboyslim

More excited than a tiger striping Ethiopian single origin?


----------



## maarten_booij

Hi everybody.

I'm very sorry to say that I have to cancel. Something came up in the family, so I need to be somewhere else :S So disappointed to have to pass this great opportunity.

A couple of pages ago I saw someone else wanted to come. Maybe he/she can take my place?

Anyway, I hope you guys will have a blast!


----------



## fatboyslim

maarten_booij said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I'm very sorry to say that I have to cancel. Something came up in the family, so I need to be somewhere else :S So disappointed to have to pass this great opportunity.
> 
> A couple of pages ago I saw someone else wanted to come. Maybe he/she can take my place?
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys will have a blast!


Really sad to hear that Maarten









Nick are we required to have 8 or not?


----------



## ObsidianSage

Sorry to hear that too Marteen

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ObsidianSage

It's here!

Logo looks a little faded but it's okay and let's face it, only likely to be worn once.

Dan









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

ObsidianSage said:


> It's here!
> 
> Logo looks a little faded but it's okay and let's face it, only likely to be worn once.
> 
> Dan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


not true, im sure there will be future coffeeforums events and meet-ups!


----------



## garydyke1

maarten_booij said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I'm very sorry to say that I have to cancel. Something came up in the family, so I need to be somewhere else :S So disappointed to have to pass this great opportunity.
> 
> A couple of pages ago I saw someone else wanted to come. Maybe he/she can take my place?
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys will have a blast!


Thats a real shame mate.


----------



## garydyke1

Wasnt there a dude on here wanting to go?


----------



## garydyke1

CharlieBox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope you don't me contacting you guys. Came across this thread while searching for barista training in the midlands. I live in the Cotswolds and believe that you have some sort of day planned in or around Yate or Bristol (I haven't been through all the posts, thought it was quicker to register and post)
> 
> Is it still possible to get involved?
> 
> However it may not be appropriate. I am certainly no expert, although I would quite like to be. My wife and I love our coffee and have been doing our best over the last few years with a Gaggia Synchrony Logic II coffee machine, which I am sure is a very simple and basic machine, although we do like what comes out of it' I was especially inspired recently by two moments. One being a coffee at 'The Grind' coffee house in London, and the refurbishment of our local coffee house that has resulted in a new machine that makes awesome coffee. It is obvious that there is so much more to experience and to learn. Not quite sure how to go about it best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Stuart
> 
> aka CharlieBox


Do you still want to go?


----------



## Outlaw333

I too am very sorry you couldn't make it Maarten I hope everything is ok your end aswell.

I don't think there is an absolute need for all eight to attend, though i think it would be nice at this stage to offer the spot open to Stuart, If Stuart can't make it either then this spot should be open to whoever is first to come forth after him..


----------



## Outlaw333

Oh bugger I totally forgot, Danm was also interested and sent me a PM, so he should have shotgun rights aswell.


----------



## fatboyslim

I shotgun the Verona!


----------



## Outlaw333

I will be worth losing out on that just to watch you trying to lug it home!


----------



## maarten_booij

Yeah, pretty disappointing :S there was indeed a guy who wanted to come as well. Did send him a pm that i wasn't coming and that he should reply on this forum topic. We'll see


----------



## fatboyslim

If no one takes the place is anyone able to bring along a coffee loving friend?

Can't say any of my friends would have the faintist idea what an extraction yield is...nor are they likely to care.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Mine are also clueless and regularly try to make me drink instant!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333

I just tweeted my only Coffee Friend outside the forum, who actually used to be a forum moderator on here until he went all lame and ended up with too many plates spinning, then lost his coffee mojo! haha! I think actually he has his reasons but i'm still going to give him a hard time!

Needless to say he is busy!


----------



## Outlaw333

I actually had a dream about the course last night, except there was no coffee involved and we were doing exams in a classroom with ivy growing through the windows!


----------



## Outlaw333

I guess we just declare the spot open to anyone that wants it! Surely someone is free on saturday!!


----------



## Tryfan

I would be really tempted, but alas I couldn't get there.

Sounds like a great laugh and very informative. I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Outlaw333

Hi all, Just had a chat with Dave and have yet more exciting news!

First of all, he is actually happy that 7 of us us are coming as it means that a friend of his who wanted to get involved has the opportunity.

Anyway, our trainer Sam, is in the UKBC and some of his newly finalised competition blend is going to be up for us to try, plus we might also get a go on his signiture drink!

They seem as excited as we are to be doing this!

Tomorrow guys! Tomorrow! Anyone else having dreams about it yet?


----------



## lookseehear

I'm getting pretty psyched for it! I'm going to struggle getting out of the house tomorrow morning without coffee though - got to try and curb the caffeine intake before we get there.


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm literally more excited than a shit covered chicken!

I'm guessing me and Nick will probably be the youngens?

I reckon we'll have loads of great questions to ask Sam.

And Gary will be like '....err yeh so I've got a Mazzer Royal....'


----------



## ObsidianSage

Yep I too am getting a h*#d on!

I'm the grand old age of 41 btw, how does that compare with the rest of you?


----------



## fatboyslim

23 here! I'm thinking we try to fill our pockets with beans and make a dash for it when the day is up.

See you all tomorrow!!!

Also is someone going to bring a decent camera?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I don't have a decent camera so my iPhone will be taking a lot of photos for me









I'm 27 BTW


----------



## lookseehear

25 here. I could bring my slr I guess, hasn't had that much use recently (that said I don't want to spend all day taking pics, too much coffee to enjoy!)


----------



## garydyke1

You are as old as the woman you feel, which makes me 29.

I popped in today and said hello to Dave, seems like a top bloke. I own him a fiver!


----------



## Outlaw333

So how old is the woman you feel? ho ho..

22 here, and so far the youngest of the tribe!

Have you purchased something then gary? I'm going to say, going on your style.. a bag of Dr Strangelove?


----------



## Outlaw333

bugger i was wrong, just read your other post!


----------



## Outlaw333

Good choice though, Original is epic!


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm actually setting off in a 20 minutes to Extract!

Its a long old journey from Yorkshire.

I've got Nick and Rich's numbers so we can coordinate taxi times.

See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I'm actually setting off in a 20 minutes to Extract!
> 
> Its a long old journey from Yorkshire.
> 
> I've got Nick and Rich's numbers so we can coordinate taxi times.
> 
> See y'all tomorrow!


where do you guys need picking up from & at what time?


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> So how old is the woman you feel? ho ho..
> 
> 22 here, and so far the youngest of the tribe!
> 
> Have you purchased something then gary? I'm going to say, going on your style.. a bag of Dr Strangelove?


Im actually 33 myself, but act like im 25 and have the body to match ; )


----------



## Outlaw333

garydyke1 said:


> where do you guys need picking up from & at what time?


Nooooo! Don't say you would give us a lift I have gone and spent £33 on a pre-payed taxi!!!


----------



## Outlaw333

In fact, do say you will give us a lift I might be able to get my money back!

???


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> In fact, do say you will give us a lift I might be able to get my money back!
> 
> ???


Laura isnt going to Bath now, hence I COULD Give you a lift....

Save your money , instead all chip in and buy me a few 250g bags of coffee instead









Will PM my mobey


----------



## Filthy_rich85

You're a good man Gary, I certainly reward your generosity with some beans


----------



## ObsidianSage

I've done half the journey and I'm at a Travel Lodge somewhere on the M4. See you guys tomorrow.

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn

Have a fantastic day tomorrow.

Please take some photos as I'd love to see the t-shirts and some of you lot enjoying yourselves!


----------



## fatboyslim

Do you have enough space for all Gary?

I don't mind paying for a taxi but would obviously rather just buy you pint?!?


----------



## garydyke1

I can fit 3 total. Rich , fatboy and nick . Pm time and places ill respond with my mobile no


----------



## Outlaw333

Ah Gary you are a total legend!!! You will be rewarded!! Now to see if I can get my money back!


----------



## fatboyslim

Nick I reckon front of the station at 10am?

I PMed Gary. Legend status achieved Gary.


----------



## Outlaw333

ObsidianSage said:


> I've done half the journey and I'm at a Travel Lodge somewhere on the M4. See you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Dan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


See you tomorrow Dan!!



Glenn said:


> Have a fantastic day tomorrow.
> 
> Please take some photos as I'd love to see the t-shirts and some of you lot enjoying yourselves!


Will do Glenn, I have batteries and iPhone charging as we speak to make sure I can get a couple of pictures one way or another!


----------



## big dan

Have fun guys! I am way jealous!! If i wasn't moving house i might have tried to get that spare spot! I met the guys from Extract last year, very friendly and i tried a shot of Dr. Stranglove which was the first time i realised that espresso could have so many more flavours than i ever knew!

Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> Nick I reckon front of the station at 10am?
> 
> I PMed Gary. Legend status achieved Gary.


Sounds good, I get in at 9:30 so i'll be there! send me a text when you get in and i'll text back my coordinants!!


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm in at 9.45 so we can go for coffee on the station ha ha ha!

We'd be the worst customers....errr mate you call that tamping?


----------



## Outlaw333

HaHaHa! 'No sir, not until you empty all that stale sh*#e out of the doser!!'


----------



## Outlaw333

big dan said:


> Have fun guys! I am way jealous!! If i wasn't moving house i might have tried to get that spare spot! I met the guys from Extract last year, very friendly and i tried a shot of Dr. Stranglove which was the first time i realised that espresso could have so many more flavours than i ever knew!
> 
> Can't wait to see the photos!


Everyone is moving house at the moment! thats like the 4th time i have heard someone on here say that they are going to, or just have moved house!!! great to have another Strangelove fan on board! You should order some of the current one, it is amazing!


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Good choice though, Original is epic!


Recommend me a recipe. Ive been doing 93c ...9BAR...15.5g into 22g .....32 seconds. Hint of bitterness which wasnt there in the cafe I tried it at.


----------



## Glenn

Gary will be easy to spot tomorrow


----------



## Outlaw333

Did you get sparkles on your t-shirt Gary?

I go for 92-93c, 15.5g, 9bar = 25g in 28-29seconds. there shouldn't be any bitterness? It should be like, if you can imagine a mars bar, but with real almond nougat, the Ethiopian should be the most dominant note in the aroma while on the palate its the south american components that take control. You'll know what i mean when you nail it!


----------



## lucky13

Fucking shitbag! My assistant manager just called me to say he's sick. That means I have to run my office tomorrow if I can't find cover. working on it now. I'll obviously cover any expense if I can't make it.

Right time to call in some favours!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333

It is like a high maintainance supermodel girlfriend, a funny one to get it right(really not that difficult, just different) but sooo worth the effort! it will sometimes let you think you got it all right but managed to secretly channel! make sure your PF is naked, so you spot any sign. It loves a very light tamp and should be ground so it looks like it has choked your machine but will suddenly start to pour like a goddess! you want it to just start to blonde before you cut it off.


----------



## Outlaw333

lucky13 said:


> Fucking shitbag! My assistant manager just called me to say he's sick. That means I have to run my office tomorrow if I can't find cover. working on it now. I'll obviously cover any expense if I can't make it.
> 
> Right time to call in some favours!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


Dude, I hope you get it sorted! I would actually take being fired rather than miss tomorrow!


----------



## lucky13

This blows....

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

lucky13 said:


> This blows....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


unlucky13 : (


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Did you get sparkles on your t-shirt Gary?


not intentionally but it looks cool!


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm wearing mine on a train!

Hope you can make it lucky


----------



## Filthy_rich85

2/3rds of the way, I am also wearing my t shirt on the train but it was very cold at 5am so I have it covered with a jacket


----------



## garydyke1

Filthy_rich85 said:


> 2/3rds of the way, I am also wearing my t shirt on the train but it was very cold at 5am so I have it covered with a jacket


I failed to bring a jacket, hope the roastery isn't too cold today . Brrrrrr


----------



## lucky13

I've been in work since 7 am crying my eyes out. My assistant manager is in the shit.

Hope you guys have a great day, will anyone be tweeting photos as the day goes on?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear

So sorry to hear it mate. I'm sure there will be other opportunities at some point.

Here's a pic of the morning cupping session:


----------



## benbaldwin

Hey, just wanted to say I was great meeting you all today! Had no idea that it was a coffee forum gathering! I'll upload some pics as soon as I get a spare 5 mins!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

What a truly amazing day, thank you to everyone who came, you all helped make the day so great.

My bodies slowly working its way out of the caffeine shock it has had today


----------



## garydyke1

What a fantastic day. Rich, Nick, Mark, Luke, Dan, Ben great meeting you all. Think this event will be the first of many. Dave and Sam were awesome hosts. one of the best coffee days of my life ! I know now my espresso needs some work, I've been under extracting all this time and I need a chemex in my life !

Such a laugh, some brilliant quotes! Latte art graveyard ...lol

Guys get the pics up ASAP !


----------



## ObsidianSage

Brill day all round. Thanks to all.. Here's a quick pic to be getting on with...









How they worshipped at the shrine of the bean...

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funinacup

Looking forward to seeing pictures, sounds like a great day!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeHag

Yeah, sounds and looks like the guys did a fantastic job. Brilliant. Photos pls. Any video?

So Gary mentioned underextracting. Would love to know more about how you diagnosed that and what you learned about fixing it. Any other tips, tricks and learnings too


----------



## lookseehear

Had a really great day too guys, up for more of the same! As Gary said Sam and Dave were really great hosts, passionate about their work and really willing to teach.

My chemex is going to get a lot more use i think too - the ethiopians brewed in Dave's were really stunning.

Here's a video of Sam attempting to pour latte art into a cereal bowl with a massive jug. It was a bit of a fail but the steaming was a challenge considering the steam wand almost didn't reach the milk to steam it properly!






Sent from my ICS Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

"looks like a costa one " lmao


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Yeah, sounds and looks like the guys did a fantastic job. Brilliant. Photos pls. Any video?
> 
> So Gary mentioned underextracting. Would love to know more about how you diagnosed that and what you learned about fixing it. Any other tips, tricks and learnings too


Let me clarify , sams first espresso with his ukbc blend was up there with best ever in my experience. Not sour , not bitter , balanced. He tried to dial in loayza, salty sour "under extracted "....often brewtus gives me this ! I recommended upping from 92c to 93c ...tiny bit better. What a waste of 150g coffee !


----------



## Outlaw333

Today was amazing! You guys together with the Extract boys are some of the coolest people I've ever met. Thank you to everyone that was a part of it for making it the best coffee day ever!! There is so much that I want to talk about but I didn't get back very long ago(major train delay on the way back, I didn't mind though, I ended up sat in the station bar with a pint and a really cool Irish girl also caught up in the delay so chatted with her all the way home) so long and short is I'm knackerooed!


----------



## ObsidianSage

Did you get her number?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim

Classic latte art by Gary.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2654032/April%20%26%20Extract%20019.MOV

The Latte Art Graveyard.










Barista Sam and the Verona!










Gary using his nose...the camera loves you Gary???










Really awesome day. Nice meeting such like minded people. Dave and Sam were also totally awesome. So many excellent quotes.

Only sad part was we broke the Ditting


----------



## fatboyslim

More pictures of Gary!?!










Grinders










Extract's 1950's roaster called Betty


----------



## Danm

Gary. Was this about the coffee or a just a photo opportunity !


----------



## garydyke1

Well and truely pap'd


----------



## garydyke1

Due to Extract's generosity & Rich n Dan sorting me out for driving - I now have about 4kg of beans. I will not be getting through all this prior to it going stale!

1kg + 250g Extract house blend

1kg + 250g Strangelove blend

500g + 250g Strongman blend

350 Wahana estate Natural

The 250's will be going to a friend who wanted to come when we first talked about this event and couldnt make it.

(Also have 150g Mikes home-roast sample + IMM arrived with Cascara sample)


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Gary, I have a similar problem.... Too many beans an not enough time so I've dropped some off at my local coffee shop and we are just playing with them now


----------



## fatboyslim

Cough....it was me and Rich who sorted you out for driving....cough.....


----------



## lookseehear

I've also ended up pretty bean-rich so going to take the opportunity to have a good play and try and get them dialled in and not worry about wastage.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I thought I would share my 1st attempt at a drop heart, Sam's help was great with this, I just struggled to get the heart at the end


----------



## MikeHag

So if this training doesn't result in some entries for the Amateur Barista Championships, surely nothing can?


----------



## Outlaw333

I realised yesterday how useless I am when under pressure to perform! I was so tense and shakey I couldn't pour for peanuts! I think i managed one semi acceptable tulip all day! The four hole tip on the steam wand was also so alien that i was making bubble bath! when i get time to have some time on here i'll post my photos


----------



## Danm

Outlaw333 said:


> I realised yesterday how useless I am when under pressure to perform! I was so tense and shakey


Thought this was the story about the Irish girl!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I'm defo entering the UKABC but I have the same issue as Outlaw, yesterday I was useless. I'm going to have to get loads of people round my house and put some pressure on me so I can get better user pressure


----------



## fatboyslim

We could have the FCABC as a practice run!

The Coffee Forums Amateur Barista Championship! (looks at Glenn)


----------



## Filthy_rich85

FCABC? Surely it would be CFABC?


----------



## MikeHag

I can assure you, the shakes are standard with even the best! During one of his ukbc sets John Gordon explained that he was pouring hearts because they are the easiest thing to pour when your hands are shaking!


----------



## MikeHag

Filthy_rich85 said:


> I'm defo entering the UKABC but I have the same issue as Outlaw, yesterday I was useless. I'm going to have to get loads of people round my house and put some pressure on me so I can get better user pressure


Brilliant! Well done. Takes balls to have a go.


----------



## ObsidianSage

Don't know about the UKABC yet! My Latte art if you can call it that, looks like a bird shat in my espresso.

Totally agree with the comments about performing under pressure (is there a resident coffee forums shrink?) and I've definately had better results at home.


----------



## Outlaw333

As promised here's a picture of my penis!


----------



## garydyke1

The one you claimed to have pulled!


----------



## Outlaw333

It was a total accident, I was going for a rosetta and didn't see the blob of meringue on its way out of my pitcher! i then did a little etching to enhance the helmet!


----------



## Outlaw333

Here are my pics anyway..

The cupping table.


----------



## fatboyslim

Before the ditting broke. Sad times...


----------



## mike 100

Outlaw333 said:


> As promised here's a picture of my penis!


I would get that looked at if I were you!


----------



## Outlaw333

Betty










James










Dave preparing the cupping table










The Prof(this sample roaster was built by Dave from the ground up and Is an engineering masterpiece!)


----------



## Outlaw333

Dave and Sam preparing sams UKBC signiture drink(i have a far more revealing picture but it doesn't seem right to give it away before the event.










These Last two are just todays flat whites, I felt the need to try and redeem myself after my very poor display on saturday!


----------



## garydyke1

So whens the next event chaps?!??


----------



## Outlaw333

Well after that, as soon as possible! we need to get Mike and a few others who couldn't make this one involved!

By the way Mike, if you are reading this, The Ubercosy is bloody amazing! looking at the handle position, I have decided to wait for the homeloo to come back into stock.

What are we going to do next? I got a tweet from Dave to say they hope to do it again some time, so another Extract day is on the cards but should we organise something else in between aswell?


----------



## MikeHag

Between now and October it's 14hour working days for me, but I'll be keen on doing something after that. I'm liaising with people regarding an SCAE Diploma programme perhaps in Edinburgh later this year... perhaps could combine something with that.


----------



## Outlaw333

Sounds great!!(not the 14 hour days!)


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Another trip to extract would be good, maybe this time focus on 1 specific area rather than cram everything into 1 day


----------



## Outlaw333

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Another trip to extract would be good, maybe this time focus on 1 specific area rather than cram everything into 1 day


Yeah, I totally agree. I would love to have a day on brewing and cupping I'm still having dreams about that Chemex Dave did for us! He also said about on a nice day doing some roasting on The Prof outside which would be wicked!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Yeah, some blending techniques would be good too


----------



## Filthy_rich85

We could possibly create a Coffee Forum blend with some help from Dan and Sam.....


----------



## Outlaw333

Filthy_rich85 said:


> We could possibly create a Coffee Forum blend with some help from Dan and Sam.....


YEEEEESSS!!!!! Awesome Idea!


----------



## MikeHag

This thread is like watching Stand By Me


----------



## ObsidianSage

Do you mean Dave and Sam?

Dan

More pics: The Sanremo, me n Betty and more latte art (not mine








)
























Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333

MikeHag said:


> This thread is like watching Stand By Me


Please expand! All i can think of is the part where grown up Gordie in the narrative, say's 'We talked all night about the kind of things that seemed important before you discover girls'!!


----------



## Outlaw333

Great photo's Dan! I love the one of you and Betty!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

ObsidianSage said:


> Do you mean Dave and Sam?


opps........ :s


----------



## pendragoncs

Really gutted i couldnt get to this one looks like a great day was had by all.

Unfortunately work and other commitments put a stop to that, although i did consider snapping the free space up that became available on Friday but my wife put a stop to that.

I was wondering if it might be worth having one of these at an alternative venue, I'm sure there are other roasters who'd lay on a similar type of thing and possibly in locations more suitable for some.

With this in mind i dropped an email to Steve over at HasBean and he's indicated it could be possible to lay on something similar over there. Now its early days in terms of dates, costs etc but i thought it might me an idea to find out if there was enough interest to take this further with Steve?

What do you think anyone interested?

Jason


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Really gutted i couldnt get to this one looks like a great day was had by all.
> 
> Unfortunately work and other commitments put a stop to that, although i did consider snapping the free space up that became available on Friday but my wife put a stop to that.
> 
> I was wondering if it might be worth having one of these at an alternative venue, I'm sure there are other roasters who'd lay on a similar type of thing and possibly in locations more suitable for some.
> 
> With this in mind i dropped an email to Steve over at HasBean and he's indicated it could be possible to lay on something similar over there. Now its early days in terms of dates, costs etc but i thought it might me an idea to find out if there was enough interest to take this further with Steve?
> 
> What do you think anyone interested?
> 
> Jason


Yes! , do it....


----------



## Filthy_rich85

+1 Would be great to get something moving on our next trip ASAP


----------



## maarten_booij

Yes please







Really disappointed I couldn't come as well, so another day like this would be amazing


----------



## Glenn

Some good feedback and commentary here.

How many people had Coffee Forums UK t-shirts?

I have some ideas for a meetup and will put thoughts to the forum once the UKBC is out of the way.


----------



## fatboyslim

+1 for Has Bean fun day.

+1 for owning a forum branded tshirt.


----------



## benbaldwin

I'd be super keen for this!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Glenn said:


> Some good feedback and commentary here.
> 
> How many people had Coffee Forums UK t-shirts?
> 
> I have some ideas for a meetup and will put thoughts to the forum once the UKBC is out of the way.


I think there were 6 tshirt owners on the day


----------



## lookseehear

Wish I'd ordered a t-shirt now! I'll have to do it for the next one.


----------



## fatboyslim

Please can the next one be closer to Yorkshire.

Was such an arse getting to Bristol. Definitely worth it though to spend a day in an ex-chicken shed!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I think Has Bean is in Stafford, that's a little close for you


----------



## Outlaw333

It's my turn for a long old journey I think! I'm happy to travel though, I look forward to hearing your Idea's Glenn, I'm also up for a Has Bean day!


----------



## fatboyslim

I think we should ALL attend the amateur barista championship regardless of whether we are competing, sporting Coffee Forums tshirts giving Glenn a bit shout out!

I can't really see Mr Leighton explain the precarious position of roasters supplying coffee shops the way Dave did, remember Nick, Rich and Gary?

He used such colour language.


----------



## big dan

I would be interested in attending a coffee day!! Going to Has Bean would be awesome!


----------



## Outlaw333

Hahahaha! yeah, or explain how one gets into specialty coffee in the same way! Legend!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Dave and Sam truly had an amazing way with words


----------



## Daren

I'd do a Hasbean day!!!! Count me in!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I think we should ALL attend the amateur barista championship regardless of whether we are competing, sporting Coffee Forums tshirts giving Glenn a bit shout out!
> 
> I can't really see Mr Leighton explain the precarious position of roasters supplying coffee shops the way Dave did, remember Nick, Rich and Gary?
> 
> He used such colour language.


I will never forget the colourful language. They kept it real!


----------



## gazbea

Long time no speak! Been well busy adjusting to shifts and the like!

Stafford for HasBean sounds great to me! Much closer than Bristol and more likely to get a pass off the Mrs!


----------



## fatboyslim

Any Extract folk tried the strongman yet?

Just had a couple of shots, quick dose/grind adjust on second one.

I really tasty blend with more to come I suspect.


----------



## Outlaw333

I actually started on the Strongman yesterday and totally agree, very tasty indeed and i sense more to come. The natural element from the Ethiopian Harar base gives it tonnes of character and despite its name and reputation as a strongman, it is actually just a lovely sweet and balanced, funky espresso! I did try one shot while dialling though that would put some serious hairs on your chest! It actually made me sneeze!


----------



## lookseehear

I'm on the strangelove at the moment but strongman is next I think! Loving the strangelove though.


----------



## Outlaw333

Attention All! The wait is over, Uncle Funka is up on the Extract site!!

I'll be ordering mine with a bag of Wahana ASAP!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Awesome news!!!!!!! I will be putting in a big order right now!!!!!!!


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> I'm on the strangelove at the moment but strongman is next I think! Loving the strangelove though.


How you finding Strangelove as espresso? Finding it pours well?


----------



## pendragoncs

I've split details of the possible next trip to a new thread.

Group Barista Training - Hasbean Day

Don't want to miss interest or details.

Jason


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> How you finding Strangelove as espresso? Finding it pours well?


Generally it seems pretty good. From pulling espresso with Sam I noticed I was grinding too fine and tamping too light but. Adjusting to a coarser grind and harder tamp I'm getting really nice even pours.

Still have the temperature lottery of the classic though - I need a pid!


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Generally it seems pretty good. From pulling espresso with Sam I noticed I was grinding too fine and tamping too light but. Adjusting to a coarser grind and harder tamp I'm getting really nice even pours.
> 
> Still have the temperature lottery of the classic though - I need a pid!


 Interesting. Im finding quite the opposite. Grinding a lot finer and lighter tamper giving me more sweetness chocolate/caramel and even pours (32-34 seconds). Grinding course and hard tamp, difficult to control the channeling (26-28 seconds) and the brightness and acidity dominates in the cup. Im using a 15.5g in a VST which prefers fine grind.

Anyone else care to advise experiences with the Dr Strange one ?


----------



## lookseehear

Could it be that you're still getting used to Roy? When I saw Sam putting most of his weight behind the tamps last weekend I was expecting spritzers but there were hardly any. I'm still doing wdt most of the time so that could be a factor too perhaps.

Back at my parents house again this weekend so no espresso for me :-(


----------



## fatboyslim

I think we have to make a massive distinction between VST and non-VST.

Sam was putting a lot of pressure on a standard basket that had a coarser grind and needs a harder tamp.

When it comes to VST I'm agreeing with Gary and since the weekend I've started grinding finer, tamping more gently and generally getting more even pours.

Are you packing VST's Luke? Also PID is fun to install and removes any human error when it comes to temperature surfing.

Highly recommend them (don't get pre-infusion).


----------



## lookseehear

Exclusively using the 15g vst at the moment. I'm not tamping with the same amount of pressure as sam - far from it - but more pressure than I was previously. It might be that we're tamping similarly but approaching it from opposite sides


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I think we have to make a massive distinct between VST and non-VST.
> 
> Sam was putting a lot of pressure on a standard basket that had a coarser grind and needs a harder tamp.
> 
> When it comes to VST I'm agreeing with Gary and since the weekend I've started grinding finer, tamping more gently and generally getting more even pours.
> 
> Are you packing VST's Luke? Also PID is fun to install and removes any human error when it comes to temperature surfing.
> 
> Highly recommend them (don't get pre-infusion).


Glad im not going mad (or the not the only one going mad)


----------



## fatboyslim

Tried some of that Colombian Obispo that was in Sam's ukbc blend, as a pour over.

Soooo tasty, really fantastic body. Can't wait till they sell that blend.

EDIT: Hmm so I just found this from Extract website



> We will be taking UNKLE FUNKA to the UKBC finals in London.


So Sam changed his blend?


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Uncle Funka is the blend we tried when we went


----------



## fatboyslim

I didn't think it was.

It says it's the same Colombian but now Wahana not the Bolivan that was in the blend we tried.

Could be wrong.


----------



## garydyke1

Sam definitely said the Bolivian was in his own blend, not the Wahana.

On a side note, I have found Roy's sweet spot and he is bringing out much more clarity in espresso, with loads more chocolate and caramel on the finish...totally different taste profile from these 83mm burrs 900rpm. The mini-e 64mm 1400rpm tended to reveal the brighter side (sometimes even sour) only and required Brutus to be 1-2c higher.

I love roy.


----------



## fatboyslim

Is Brewtus a girl? If so is Roy about to get lucky?


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah Unkle Funka Is Wahana Estate and Colombia Del Obispo while Sams was a colombian and the bolivian that I had a bag of, They didn't have any Uncle Funka roasted when we went. I think Sam was going to use the Unkle Funka if he made it through to the finals.

As for the strangelove I am very much of the fine grind/light tamp, 30second pull. I naturally have quite a light tamp anyway. Though how much tamping weight affects extraction time is up for debate, i just find it reduces the chances of channelling.

My theory is that when water hits the puck it will bloom, if you tamp hard, that bloom is more likely to have a big effect on the puck integrity throughout extraction, also a bit like if you were to pour water on a bucket of heavily compacted compost, the water will pool until a hole or breach forms and water will follow that course(channelling), if the compost is less compacted water will flow through it evenly without causing said breach.


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Yeah Unkle Funka Is Wahana Estate and Colombia Del Obispo while Sams was a colombian and the bolivian that I had a bag of, They didn't have any Uncle Funka roasted when we went. I think Sam was going to use the Unkle Funka if he made it through to the finals.
> 
> As for the strangelove I am very much of the fine grind/light tamp, 30second pull. I naturally have quite a light tamp anyway. Though how much tamping weight affects extraction time is up for debate, i just find it reduces the chances of channelling.
> 
> My theory is that when water hits the puck it will bloom, if you tamp hard, that bloom is more likely to have a big effect on the puck integrity throughout extraction, also a bit like if you were to pour water on a bucket of heavily compacted compost, the water will pool until a hole or breach forms and water will follow that course(channelling), if the compost is less compacted water will flow through it evenly without causing said breach.


Im finding exactly the same thing, I actually tried this several times yesterday with my VST. Keeping all things equal except tamp. Using my whole bodyweight = channelling....Using little more than the weight of my tamper & hand = beautiful pour. This is further exacerbated by denser lighter roast coffees.

Need to try the Uncle!


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Is Brewtus a girl? If so is Roy about to get lucky?


Brewtus & Roy are both big chaps with little interest in each other. They fight over who can run up the highest electricity bill


----------



## ObsidianSage

I came home from Extract with 750g ish of beans left over from the cupping session. Simply says Brazil on the bag. Can anyone recall any more details? Have tried both as caffetiere and espresso. Espresso was a real surprise, nice golden sweet shots straight away, with little dialling in. Tastes kinda like berries...


----------



## fatboyslim

ObsidianSage said:


> I came home from Extract with 750g ish of beans left over from the cupping session. Simply says Brazil on the bag. Can anyone recall any more details? Have tried both as caffetiere and espresso. Espresso was a real surprise, nice golden sweet shots straight away, with little dialling in. Tastes kinda like berries...


Was that the cup of excellence coffee? Think thats all they knew about it?


----------



## ObsidianSage

I emailed Extract. Dave rang me back (Top bloke!). He identified the coffee as FAZENDA RODOMUNHO, RIO PARANAIBA, CERRADO, its one of the ones on their website. When I commented that it made excellent espresso he said I shouldn't be suprised, it's the base for Dr Strangelove.

I've still got around 700g of this lovely stuff. Happy days!


----------



## MikeHag

The cerrado area, minas gerais, is one of the country's best areas in terms of the quality of coffee production and processing. Here's a great video from Daterra Estate, from that region, and gives a glimpse into what goes on over there. This one is a bit unusual, as the farm is huge and split into mini-farms. It has a lot of automation, but they still approach it as speciality coffee. Their beans have been used by many WBC competitors.


----------

